# generator for crane



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Installed today this generator for the crane.























Frank


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Is that about 150 KW?


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Is that about 150 KW?


That's what I thought too. 

Almost all of the tower cranes around here are 480 3ø, and if they're connected to a utility service it's usually a 200 amp breaker.

I've seen bigger ones and smaller though.


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Spot on. 150 Kva 3 phase and neutral 415 volts per phase.

Frank


----------

